# Sticky  NEW MEMBERS READ THIS BEFORE POSTING!



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!! Try to post your threads in the appropriate forums. 

Just because you own a B15 Nissan (sentra or se-r) doesn't mean that EVERY thread has to go into the B15 Chassis forum.

There are specific forums for your questions or comments...

*If it is a question about your Engine.....put it in the Engine forum.*

If it has nothing to do SPECIFICALLY with your car and you are just complaining about it (we all complain about our cars from time to time) put it in the *OFF-TOPIC forum*.

If you are looking for a part or selling something.....put it in the classifieds section.

If you are unsure what section it goes in that's fine.....just remember and follow the forwarded link to the new section and remember for next time. 

Oh yeah, and you'll see a LOT of people say this, but *SEARCH!!
I almost bet any question has been posted here once or twice. And try searching with several different varieties of your question.*

We want you to enjoy this place as much as the next, but from time to time this place can be VERY cluttered.


*ALSO*
Your spec v does NOT have headers, it has A header. SINGULAR. You have a 4 cylinder car. You want NITROUS, not NOS. NOS is just a brand name. It's BRAKES, not breaks. Grille not grill. RPM not rpms. Please use proper spelling, this makes future searches much easier and more accurate!!!

And once again, please search. Repetitive threads will be closed! Thanks!

Mike


----------

